# Denton wanted a kitchen knife thread.



## hawgrider

So it probably no secret that I prefer old carbon steel knives so that where we will start. There is an exception to my Carbon steel rule and that's the Victorinox line up of knives. This is a pretty good video to help you figure out what you should be looking for for the kitchen and butcher table.


----------



## Smitty901

I have some old stuff. Wood handles the steel holds an edge. But IMO wood plain sucks as a handle. Good modern SS with molded Handles are hard to beat.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> I have some old stuff. Wood handles the steel holds an edge. But IMO wood plain sucks as a handle. Good modern SS with molded Handles are hard to beat.


Im still in carbon steel wood camp. I know folks are hooked on the new materials but to me the wood has beauty and character. I have yet to get sick from my wood handle knives from harboring bacteria. I have a few fantastic plastic but it's like holding a Glock compared to 1911-A1

So it comes down to how much care you want to put into you knives. Plastic fantastic = no care needed just throw it in a sink full of water and let the crud soak off or take care of the wood and the carbon steel blade. Its all preference nothing wrong with either approach.


----------



## hawgrider

Here is a good video on Victroinox steak knives.


----------



## Denton

Thanks, Hawg!
A practical knife thread and one that will benefit my wife!


----------



## hawgrider

Paring Knives from Americas test kitchen.


----------



## hawgrider

Seeing a pattern here with Victorinox?


OK who's next whats your favorite?


----------



## hawgrider

Here is a video on some ideas of how to use those knives you picked out.


----------



## hawgrider

Bread knives


----------



## RubberDuck

Who is still abusing these bad boys?
My Mom got a set in the early 90s and we are still beating shit out of some them.
She got pissed that I tested a few the same way they did on tv like cutting soup cans, concrete wood pissed or not they survived.


----------



## RubberDuck

hawgrider said:


> Im still in carbon steel wood camp. I know folks are hooked on the new materials but to me the wood has beauty and character. I have yet to get sick from my wood handle knives from harboring bacteria. I have a few fantastic plastic but it's like holding a Glock compared to 1911-A1
> 
> So it comes down to how much care you want to put into you knives. Plastic fantastic = no care needed just throw it in a sink full of water and let the crud soak off or take care of the wood and the carbon steel blade. Its all preference nothing wrong with either approach.


Don't get me wrong on a specialty knife or hunting knife something that you don't use daily and hand wash yes wood is great but... for a set of steak knives for a family especially during the week they go in the dishwasher and that is murder on the handles. Victornox has both wood and synthetic I like their quality for sure.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Who is still abusing these bad boys?
> My Mom got a set in the early 90s and we are still beating shit out of some them.
> She got pissed that I tested a few the same way they did on tv like cutting soup cans, concrete wood pissed or not they survived.


I can remember the commercials they ran years and years.
No kidding they are still sharp eh!


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Don't get me wrong on a specialty knife or hunting knife something that you don't use daily and hand wash yes wood is great but... for a set of steak knives for a family especially during the week they go in the dishwasher and that is murder on the handles. Victornox has both wood and synthetic I like their quality for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you put your fine china in the dishwasher? :devil:
I would love a set of those wood handle steak knives for carving up Tomahawk ribeyes. You can get me a set for next Christmas :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901

I have a number of E Warther & Son Knifes. They are flexibility and hold and edge well . The Wood handles do show their age. they have to be cleaned and put away right after use. NO dish washer.


----------



## RubberDuck

Don't own fine china and if I did that shit wouldn't be used during the week either if it don't go in the dishwasher.

Looked up the 6 peice set of rose wood $80 to $99 on ebay

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Don't own fine china and if I did that shit wouldn't be used during the week either if it don't go in the dishwasher.
> 
> Looked up the 6 peice set of rose wood $80 to $99 on ebay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Perfect! You don't have to wrap them.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> I have a number of *E Warther & Son Knifes*. They are flexibility and hold and edge well . The Wood handles do show their age. they have to be cleaned and put away right after use. NO dish washer.


Made in Ohio. Looks like they make some nice cutlery!


----------



## Robie

hawgrider said:


> Do you put your fine china in the dishwasher? :devil:
> I would love a set of those wood handle steak knives for carving up Tomahawk ribeyes. You can get me a set for next Christmas :vs_closedeyes:


This is what I use for those special steaks. Bought it many years ago from Lee Valley. I only use it for meat I'm going to eat...not to carve or filet.
Beautiful knife. 
Laguiole


----------



## Smitty901

Also a fair number of Village Blacksmith from Watertown WI. Most of them are around 1906 to 1939. Couple with cool shapes , boning type ect. We know where they came from ,Wife's family so pretty good idea of the tiem line. At a young age my mother in law worked there.


----------



## Slippy

Awesome and practical thread! Thanks Hawg!


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> This is what I use for those special steaks. Bought it many years ago from Lee Valley. I only use it for meat I'm going to eat...not to carve or filet.
> Beautiful knife.
> Laguiole
> 
> View attachment 103947


OK that's classy right there! Definitely would go excellent with a real sweet BBQ handgun!


----------



## Smitty901

I had not though much of the boxes we had put away. They are from my wife's family some date back to late 1800's to early 1900. They were all daily users for sure. None likely have any collector real cash value. They are cool to have and look at from time to time.
A couple have ended up in the kitchen. I am sure some interesting knifes could show up in this thread.


----------



## A Watchman

Ummm ...... is this thread Tourist approved? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> I had not though much of the boxes we had put away. They are from my wife's family some date back to late 1800's to early 1900. They were all daily users for sure. None likely have any collector real cash value. They are cool to have and look at from time to time.
> A couple have ended up in the kitchen. I am sure some interesting knifes could show up in this thread.


Sounds like you may have some hidden gems in those boxes.


----------



## Robie

Hawg...did you post a picture of your knife after you oiled the handle...and I missed it?


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> Hawg...did you post a picture of your knife after you oiled the handle...and I missed it?


Yes sir I did. It turned out beautiful! 
Here is the link to the post- https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...scale-replacement-project-11.html#post1972631


----------



## Robie

hawgrider said:


> Yes sir I did. It turned out beautiful!
> Here is the link to the post- https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...scale-replacement-project-11.html#post1972631


Yup, I missed it. It looks fantastic.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> Yup, I missed it. It looks fantastic.


I'm going to make a leather sleeve for it to keep the blade protected while not in use. I've got a hunk of leather out probably work on that this weekend.


----------



## Smitty901

This is a Village Blacksmith from Water town WI. It dates to about 1939-1940 Model is SK311. Uses seem to be skinning/breaking Knife This knife was used regularly up to about 40 years ago.


----------



## hawgrider

Very nice! Yes Skinner for sure and in great shape.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Very nice! Yes Skinner for sure and in great shape.


 Decided to clean it up. Not alter it in any way and put it back to work. My mother in law at a young age worked at Village Blacksmith. I know the knife was her mothers, then hers. I think it would be great for it to spend a few more years with her. She is 88 now.


----------



## Smitty901

Work left to do. It does not have a good edge on it yet. That will be the last thing I try. Not cutting my finger off cleaning it up. It is improving a bit at a time.


----------



## RubberDuck

Smitty901 said:


> Work left to do. It does not have a good edge on it yet. That will be the last thing I try. Not cutting my finger off cleaning it up. It is improving a bit at a time.


What are you using for polish?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

RubberDuck said:


> What are you using for polish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


60,80 100, 120,180,400,600,800,1000,1500,2000,2500. wet sandpaper. Get to the paste latter.
This knife is old and had some rust damage Down side of high carbon steel. I know nothing about knifes. I have cleaned up many motorcycle parts of all kinds of metal over the years.


----------



## Swimmer1

Did I miss the rocker (Alaskan Ulu) section of utility kitchen knives?


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> So it probably no secret that I prefer old carbon steel knives so that where we will start. There is an exception to my Carbon steel rule and that's the Victorinox line up of knives. This is a pretty good video to help you figure out what you should be looking for for the kitchen and butcher table.


Great report thanks. I have near a full set of Victornox's with Fibrox handles. Paring..curved boner..chefs knife..granton slicer and a steel. Have had em 20 years or so. I love them to pieces. The butchers who told me to buy said the health goons nagged about wood handles. This set looks naearly just like mine and isnt any higher.
https://www.swissknifeshop.com/coll...piece-cutlery-brown-box-special-by-victorinox


----------



## Swimmer1

https://knifeverge.com/best-ulu-knife/

Try an ULU, and you will buy an Ulu. To pilfer from a Subaru commercial. Chopping, dicing, & mincing the rocker knife can't be bested. JMHO. (and you can usually keep all the pieces of your digits attached. LOL)


----------



## bigwheel

How cool. Thanks.


----------



## RubberDuck

That reminds of a chopper I got from my Grandmothers kitchen it was most often used as the best pizza cutter ever pic isn't mine but identical


----------



## Swimmer1

RubberDuck said:


> That reminds of a chopper I got from my Grandmothers kitchen it was most often used as the best pizza cutter ever pic isn't mine but identical


Here are some more types of rocker knives:

https://gistgear.com/home/bedding/mincing-knives


----------



## SOCOM42

RubberDuck said:


> That reminds of a chopper I got from my Grandmothers kitchen it was most often used as the best pizza cutter ever pic isn't mine but identical


One grandmother had a rocker similar to this one,

had a huge wooden chopping bowel that the inside matched the radius of the blade.


----------



## Swimmer1

So I'm not afraid to suffer the slings & arrows of the cutlery elite, in the kitchen I'd rather have Japanese stainless steel that's dishwasher safe. Kitchenaid ain't that bad, and a Santoku: Ginsu: or Ronko Rocker Knife @ 13$ ain't that bad. JMHO.


----------



## Robie

I picked this up from Kent Rollins a few years ago. I love it for chopping, slicing and dicing.

Have to either make or buy a bowl it will fit in.
His are made from old Disston bandsaw blades.


----------



## bigwheel

Would love to have a set up like that but it looks dangerous.


----------



## Robie

bigwheel said:


> Would love to have a set up like that but it looks dangerous.


Could be I think.

I use a ceramic steel on it and it's razor sharp.


----------



## Smitty901

The old Skinner is coming along. look in the box there are at least 4 others I will rescue.


----------



## Swimmer1

What if we looked at this from a different angle? What if we started to build a Kitchen Knife set from the perspective of someone without any kitchen experience? What kitchen cutlery is required for what level of cooking? (ie since I'm the last generation of field to table in my clan) Is a Green River Butcher Knife a specialty item in a kitchen that has a refrigerator stocked with cellophane wrapped meats & produce? What use is a Cleaver when you unwrap the cellophane on your cuts of meat. Rendering fat? Plucking Poultry? Schmaltz? Is a Surgical Steel Scalpel better than a Single Edge Safety Razor Blade for cutting garlic so thin that it liquifies when it hits the cast iron skillet prior to adding the potatoes to frying Pennsylvania Potatoes or American Home Fried? Do you need a French Knife if you have a Rocker? Can we subdivide this thread into what utensil best fits the requirements of what kitchen? Or am I overcomplicating this? (If I'm wringing Foghorn Leghorns neck do I need a different set of cutlery than someone unboxing thier all ingredients included pre-prepared delivered Dinner?) 

I await Y'all's opinions. Thank You for your inputs.


----------



## Deebo

Swimmer1 said:


> What if we looked at this from a different angle? What if we started to build a Kitchen Knife set from the perspective of someone without any kitchen experience? What kitchen cutlery is required for what level of cooking? (ie since I'm the last generation of field to table in my clan) Is a Green River Butcher Knife a specialty item in a kitchen that has a refrigerator stocked with cellophane wrapped meats & produce? What use is a Cleaver when you unwrap the cellophane on your cuts of meat. Rendering fat? Plucking Poultry? Schmaltz? Is a Surgical Steel Scalpel better than a Single Edge Safety Razor Blade for cutting garlic so thin that it liquifies when it hits the cast iron skillet prior to adding the potatoes to frying Pennsylvania Potatoes or American Home Fried? Do you need a French Knife if you have a Rocker? Can we subdivide this thread into what utensil best fits the requirements of what kitchen? Or am I overcomplicating this? (If I'm wringing Foghorn Leghorns neck do I need a different set of cutlery than someone unboxing thier all ingredients included pre-prepared delivered Dinner?)
> 
> I await Y'all's opinions. Thank You for your inputs.


Is you crazy? 
I have lived 46 LONG years without any of the knives you listed. 
I think, for my simple life, I will be ok with Sams Club set I purchased, and the 150 dollar fixed blade knife that was hand made by Nephews Dad. 
But, to each his own, I would love a badass knife, and I am in love with some of them, but they are "outta reach" and its ok.


----------



## Swimmer1

Deebo said:


> Is you crazy?
> I have lived 46 LONG years without any of the knives you listed.
> I think, for my simple life, I will be ok with Sams Club set I purchased, and the 150 dollar fixed blade knife that was hand made by Nephews Dad.
> But, to each his own, I would love a badass knife, and I am in love with some of them, but they are "outta reach" and its ok.


Depending on your generation, PROBABLY.

I was just pondering upon the kitchen cutlery that my 3 daughters left Home with. 
How things have changed over the generations. The Marble cylinders in this kitchen are the repository of many generations of kitchen cutlery. Yet all they took away were two Walco Steak Knives each.??? For several years the Kitchen Shears seemed to be the most useful cutlery tools in thier kitchens. I feel like I'm stuck in an 1800's kitchen, when I visit the children in thier kitchens. Cast iron Pots, Pans, & Caldrons that can be used in the hearth over wood fires and Cutlery required to efficiently process wild game afield are not the norm. Processing root vegetables, farm raised or wild gathered animals just doesn't seem to be my childrens thing. So you have added a modern day cost effectiveness to the average Kitchen. Touche. 
But since this Forum spotlights what happens if all the modern conveniences are taken away, perhaps it would be relevant to stock an 1800's kitchen with today's tools? Or better yet, what cutlery would you need during Outdoor Cooking?

Perhaps a few episodes of "Lords & Ladles" or "A Taste of History" would influence your experience? Perhaps Pillsbury or Brown & Serve Biscuits don't exactly match Dutch Oven rolled from scratch Cast Iron Dutch Oven covered with coals requiring a set of tongs to open Biscuits?

Perhaps we could swap recipes vice cooking directions? I mean, how antiqued is a rolling pin in Today's Kitchen???????


----------



## Robie

> Perhaps a few episodes of "Lords & Ladles" or "A Taste of History" would influence your experience?


Great show!!


----------



## Swimmer1

Robie said:


> Great show!!


I believe that it's 2 shows. Could you pontificate?


----------



## Robie

Taste of History. Never heard of the other show.


----------



## Swimmer1

"Taste of History" diplicts many of the procedures, utensils, and cutlery that used to be utilized when cooking was all made from scratch in Colonial America. 
"Lords & Ladles" diplicts the processes, utensils, and cutlery beginning with the menu still having fur, fins, shells, etc. and utilizing all the bits & bobs of the game. 
So if your looking to expand your kitchen cutlery to process menus like they did hundreds of years ago, there could be numerous additions. (ie. if fish is on the menu and you start by taking the hook out of its mouth, than a Fillet Knife may be useful.) If your in a location where the only fish that can be added to the menu are going to have to be packaged & shipped, a Fillet Knife may not be so important? It just confounds me how most of my daughters have operated thier kitchens for years without the most basic of kitchen cutlery? But modern conveniences have made most normal kitchen cutlery used in the kitchens when I grew up obsolete. (it has been over 50 years since I've seen a hand turned sausage grinder in use in a kitchen.)


----------



## Boss Dog

All these years I've managed to get along with a mishmash of cheap old 
wood handle knives found at yard sales and flea markets.
Then, maybe four or five years ago, I shocked my daughters by purchasing a 
used 6-piece set of Henckels knives and block on fleabay.
I've been very pleased with them, along with a new set of cheap KitchenAid steak knives.


----------



## bigwheel

Had some old comp bbq chums with the high dollar kraut knives. Spent half a day trying to help a cute lady get and edge on one of those biotches..so I went and bought Victornox. Swear all those things need is a steel but some folks claim Im lying..lol.


----------



## Robie

Quit lyin'....:devil::vs_laugh:


----------



## Swimmer1

Is it really about what you have made do with? Or is it more about what you should have done at the start? Would you have been a "Happier Camper" for a longer time if you had only had the Knowledge & chance to purchase the right cutlery from the start? Boss Dog, making due ain't the same as making happen! Can you willingly go back to once you what made due with? Or would you rather venture forth with the quality of cutlery you have become accustomed to?


----------



## hawgrider

For crying out loud just cut the meat and shut up and eat it. "You can't have any pudding if you don't eat your meat!"


----------



## Swimmer1

As I was pulling the Porterhouse out of the freezer to thaw for tomorrow night: I wondered if folks preferred the rounded tip (like those on WALCO steak knives) to the pointed tip found on many steak knives?


----------



## SOCOM42

Swimmer1 said:


> As I was pulling the Porterhouse out of the freezer to thaw for tomorrow night: I wondered if folks preferred the rounded tip (like those on WALCO steak knives) to the pointed tip found on many steak knives?


Me? pointed, might want to stab the SOB next to me!

You need a point to navigate around a "T" bone steak.

I used my grand parents commercial kitchen knives for about 20 years until wife changed them out.

She got rid of them without my knowledge.

Today and for the last 30 years, it has been the Dexter/ Russel brand bought at the factory when there.


----------



## Swimmer1

SOCOM42 said:


> Me? pointed, might want to stab the SOB next to me!
> 
> You need a point to navigate around a "T" bone steak.
> 
> I used my grand parents commercial kitchen knives for about 20 years until wife changed them out.
> 
> She got rid of them without my knowledge.
> 
> Today and for the last 30 years, it has been the Dexter/ Russel brand bought at the factory when there.


We seem to be drifting outside of Google's Top 10 Cutlery! (Personally I think that's what forums are for!)

It appears that there are consequences for participating in these kitchen threads. Tonight a Lamb Shoulder Chop has made its way into the Kitchen Sink to unthaw. (It seems there is culinary price to pay for something as simple as what knives are in your Kitchen!) So since we are not discussing the Kitchen Cutlery to render the beast onto the plate, just render the meat on the plate into the palate, it's all good.

Now how about serrations on those Steak Knives?

Friday is going to be a different cutlery aspect this time of year.

(Culinary Wise this is becoming a costly thread, Grand Momma is already contemplating Dining @ Delmonico's New Orleans like we did prior to Emeril taking over.)

So, for 30$ a dozen (Walco round nosed safety steak knives my choice) what steak knives are you sending the daughters into the real world with to arm thier children and withstand dishwasher use for thier expected lifetime?

It's easy to decipher what the best German/Japanese Kitchen Cutlery is, but since we actually live in the "Best Bang for the Buck World", what Kitchen Cutlery are you giving your daughters as wedding gifts when they leave Home?????

Can't wait to see what culinary delights make thier way out of the freezer next week instigated by this thread?

Perhaps we should investigate what cutlery is required to make what culinary recipe become table fare from what stage in the processing process?

So is it a cutlery failure if you pick up the Ham Bone, Lamb Bone,Chicken Bone, or Steak Bone etc... and gnaw upon it? Or is it a culinary success?


----------



## Boss Dog

Swimmer1 said:


> Is it really about what you have made do with? Or is it more about what you should have done at the start? Would you have been a "Happier Camper" for a longer time if you had only had the Knowledge & chance to purchase the right cutlery from the start? Boss Dog, making due ain't the same as making happen! Can you willingly go back to once you what made due with? Or would you rather venture forth with the quality of cutlery you have become accustomed to?


I have the Henckels set now, why would I get rid of them and go back? That's just silly. 
I did keep a couple of my favorite old knives though.
I knew about quality equipment for years and years but, raising four kids as a single 
parent there was precious little money for the finer things in life. 
The old knives were fine if we kept them sharp.


----------



## hawgrider

> We seem to be drifting outside of Google's Top 10 Cutlery!


Huh? what? This thread that I created had nothing to do with freakin googles top ten :wraith01:


----------



## Deebo

Heat Meat, EAT, Repeat. Simple. Easy peasy.


----------



## MountainGirl

That's what she said.
(((gambit)))


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> Huh? what? This thread that I created had nothing to do with freakin googles top ten :wraith01:


Thought maybe there was a bit of glossolalia going on around here too.


----------



## hawgrider

bigwheel said:


> Thought maybe there was a bit of *glossolalia going on around here too*.


LOL I had to look it up. Yes.

Went from simple to woah nellie what? huh? more than once now.


----------



## bigwheel

Just happened to have a pic of the crappiest knife I have ever owned. Bought on sale at a Restarant Supply store Thought it would be a doozy for cutting cooked spare ribs and brisket but it cant do sheet. Way too light on front. One rack of spares can give a person corporal tunnel syndrome. It has Russle wrote on it. He musta been the no talent part of the Russell Dexter cutlery empire..or maybe its a Chicom named Russell and they are no kin. I tried to give it away several times bu nobody wants it.


----------



## paulag1955

Hey, can someone here recommend a good bread knife? I don't want junk, but I don't want to break the bank either.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Hey, can someone here recommend a good bread knife? I don't want junk, but I don't want to break the bank either.


Try this;

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/me...ead-knife-with-full-tang-blade/470M20508.html


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> Just happened to have a pic of the crappiest knife I have ever owned. Bought on sale at a Restarant Supply store Thought it would be a doozy for cutting cooked spare ribs and brisket but it cant do sheet. Way too light on front. One rack of spares can give a person corporal tunnel syndrome. It has Russle wrote on it. He musta been the no talent part of the Russell Dexter cutlery empire..or maybe its a Chicom named Russell and they are no kin. I tried to give it away several times bu nobody wants it.
> View attachment 104345


That is not a Dexter-Russell blade, probably a chicom copy of something close,

it is not their blade shape or grind style.

That type of handle did not exist when Russell was a separate company.

Their blades were marked "made in USA".

The Sanisafe handles have the company logo,

and "made in USA" molded into them.

This is what they copied;


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Try this;
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/me...ead-knife-with-full-tang-blade/470M20508.html


Thanks!


----------



## shotlady

I went with this set. I wish i saw this before as i was buying them by the piece at 150-200 per piece at bbb https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwillin...nds_zwilling_cutlery_twin-four-star-2#start=1


----------



## Cascus

......................


----------



## Francesca Jessop

Anyone can say which is the best kitchen knives. which knife provides Chopping, dicing, and mincing?


----------



## bigwheel

SOCOM42 said:


> That is not a Dexter-Russell blade, probably a chicom copy of something close,
> 
> it is not their blade shape or grind style.
> 
> That type of handle did not exist when Russell was a separate company.
> 
> Their blades were marked "made in USA".
> 
> The Sanisafe handles have the company logo,
> 
> and "made in USA" molded into them.
> 
> This is what they copied;
> 
> View attachment 104835


Looks just like the bad boy I had..maybe still have. Forschern Victornox is my brand..to be redundant. What every butcher i ever met uses and I got a good sample of their wares with zero complaints.


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> Looks just like the bad boy I had..maybe still have. Forschern Victornox is my brand..to be redundant. What every butcher i ever met uses and I got a good sample of their wares with zero complaints.


They do sell their products under contract with different names etched in them.


----------

